# Heyy from New York!!



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Don't live in NY, but know a lot about it! Welcome to the forum. I miss the east...  What part of NY?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

HEYYYYY lol New york rocks ... most of the time anyways lol. 
where abouts are you from in NY????


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I'm from NJ outside Manhattan - spent a lot of time in NY state- my sister went to Skidmore in Saratoga Springs, and I had a friend at Vassar. I like seeing what people are doing with their horses back east since that's where I learned to ride.


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

I dont live in NY, but I just wanted to say hello, and welcome!  Do you have any pictures of playgirl? Thats awesome that you're going to start showing!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welocome!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

heyy..thanks guys.and im from like the hudson valley area in new york.its awesome here..but i wish i lived like out n montana or something.that would be soooo cool! anyways, yeah i do have a couple pics.heres my girl<3----oh yeah and theres a donkey..his name is donkey.****


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I love the donkey


----------

